# Williamsburg Plantation



## Barknark (Aug 16, 2011)

Does anyone know the difference between the WPN and the WLM resorts?


----------



## short (Apr 5, 2013)

*I also have this question.*

Can anyone answer this?

Short


----------



## tonyg (Apr 6, 2013)

WPN is the older section, WLM is newer. Not sure if was started with a change of ownership at the resort.


----------

